# Smokeys interested in new hatchlings



## Crazy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of my Pomeranian Smokey 
He is definitely interested in the new hatchlings in the cages and that's one reason they are in cages.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2008)

He just can't believe "his Mom" could be interested in those moving rocks.


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2008)

Smokey is a very good looking dog . 

He is probably saying PLAY PLAY PLAY PLAY like the dog in the movie Over the Edge


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Jacqui and Isa.
Isa, I think your right just after the pic was taken he started barking with his but in the air a sure sign for lets play. Jacqui Smokey took one of the hatchlings once and carried it about 30 feet under the shade of the lemon tree, I found him gently licking it. No physical trauma to the hatchling but I am sure it probably will have long lasting psychological trauma, poor hatchling. Thats when I knew he can not get close to them. Yes, I still have her, her name is Dotsy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey,Robin: That's a pretty big "hatchling" in the box on the very top of all the cages!!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh, well you know some just grow really fast. LOL
Yvonne, I couldn't resist when I found the tort sprinkler. And it worked well to insure Smokey wouldn't knock over anyones cage.


----------

